# Soil Analysis Report



## bobcajun (May 23, 2018)

I received my soil analysis report.



My ph is at 6.0 and they recommend an application of 2T/Ha of limestone to raise it to 6.5. I have 9K sq ft that means 8.4% of 1 Hectare. So 4k lbs (1 tons) multiply by 0.084 equal 336lbs of limestone to apply. I'm concerned with the magnesium in th report that is maked as high. I think that I don't have access to calcitic lime but only dolomitic.

For the fertilizer, the P and K is marked as high so I don't need to apply those. I don't have a value for N. Do I only need to apply N?

What's your reccomendations with my soil analysis report?

My next step is next week with the areation and overseeding.

Thanks!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

T/Ha? Wouldn't that be metric tonnes per hectare?
1 Hectare is 2.47 acres or 107,500 square feet.
1 Metric tonne is about 2200 lbs.
So:
2200 X 2 = 4400 / 107.5 = 41 lbs of lime per M (thousand square feet). For 9 thousand square feet, you'll need 369 lbs of lime, but that depends on the lime CCE that the lab used to make their recommendation.
Your other conclusions are accurate regarding N,P and K, but with higher Mg levels, you might want to consider increasing your K levels to the 5% of base saturation or to the 400 ppm range. Avoid P.


----------



## bobcajun (May 23, 2018)

I will follow your recommendation on the amount of lime to apply.

I contacted a local fertilizer making compagny and they have a bag of 55lbs fertilizer with added iron and NPK of 24-4-8. This bag contains 13.2 lbs of nitrogen. I only need a max. of 9 lbs of nitrogen to cover my lawn. So 9 divided by 13.2 equal 68%. I only need 68% of this 55lbs bag (37.4lbs).


----------



## bobcajun (May 23, 2018)

Which rate or N per 1000 sqft would you recommend, 1lbs or 0.75lbs per 1000 sqft?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

bobcajun said:


> Which rate or N per 1000 sqft would you recommend, 1lbs or 0.75lbs per 1000 sqft?


That would depend on my objective. If I'm fertilizing for maintenance, anywhere from .5 to 1 lb per month will suffice. Although 1 lb/M is the default, let observation be your guide. Some people find for their turf and soil, half a pound will keep the grass growing and green for a month, others find that they need closer to a pound to keep the grass acceptably green and growing for a 30-45 days. I find .75-1 lb/M works for me.
Edit: See g-man's Fall Nitrogen Blitz thread.
If I'm trying to get my KBG to spread and fill-in, I've applied .25, even .5+ lb. weekly or 1 lb every two weeks when I've been short on time and depending on the product available. Application rate and timing for me depends on the guaranteed analysis of what I'm using. It's near impossible to apply urea (46-0-0) at .25 or even .5 lbs/M.


----------

